

Introducing the Mozilla Location Service (experiment) - hannosch
https://blog.mozilla.org/services/2013/10/28/introducing-the-mozilla-location-service/

======
cpeterso
I work on this Mozilla project. If you have any questions, please ask!

Mozilla's network "stumbler" client is installable from GitHub:
[https://github.com/dougt/MozStumbler/releases](https://github.com/dougt/MozStumbler/releases).
The client code is at
[https://github.com/dougt/MozStumbler/](https://github.com/dougt/MozStumbler/)
and the server code is at
[https://github.com/mozilla/ichnaea/](https://github.com/mozilla/ichnaea/).

The client UI a little geeky now, but we have some gamification ideas akin to
Google's _Ingress_ or Nintendo's _Treasure World_ games:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingress_%28game%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingress_%28game%29)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_World](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treasure_World)

